# Hamburger Fatty



## normonster (Jan 15, 2018)

deleted


----------



## normonster (Jan 15, 2018)

deleted


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice looking fatty and chicken. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## troutman (Jan 15, 2018)

Beautiful .... LIKE


----------



## normonster (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you 

 gmc2003
!

Thanks troutman!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2018)

Everything looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## normonster (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks 

 SmokinAl


3 cheers for bacon.


----------

